# Happy Birthday to Brody ! ! !



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's birthday is tomorrow, the 16th, but I just couldn't wait anymore. LOL. Here are some pics....

"These are some stuffs I got"










"mama gots me dis hoodie"










"... and a coat. *sigh* "










"hey cat, you'd better nots be saying nuthin 'bout my coat or I bites you"










"here I is outside"










"wuts goin on over there"










"time to go in and play wit my BALL!"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGoodness, just look at that Happy Birthday Boy! He is such a little doll!!! Happy Birthday sweet little Brody! You are as cute as cute gets little man! We love you! 

That Bark hoodie looks so cute on him, Tracy! We love ours! I just barely got them, they were almost sold out. The coat is adorable, and the kitty looks HUGE next to Mr. Small Fry.  And look at all those yummies! He made out like a Bandit, didn't he! Happy Birthday sweet baby boy! :daisy:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Brody boy! Such a stunning young lad and spoiled too! Look at the all the stuff you made out with! Enjoy your big day tomorrow!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody!!!
ccasion7: ccasion6:
Tracy he is so beautiful! That last picture of him is gorgeous. I just love him so much!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh my Brody, your birthday already!!!!!!! You are one stunning man I must say. I love you in that new stylin coat. The cat is just jealous.....
Have a very Happy Birthday tomorrow. What a nice mommy you have to get you all those wonderful gifts!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

AWWW Happy birthday to Brody!! You just about killed me with those gorgeous pictures!! That boy is to die for!! Far too much cuteness!!  ccasion1: ccasion1:ccasion1: ccasion1:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Brody rules !
Seeing him that happy makes me happy 

What a haul too - someone has a human wrapped around his paw !


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Brody. You look cute in anything you wear. Your red collar is so awesome btw ^^.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

happy birthday gorgeous boy!

he is SOO handsome!!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

brody is just so HANDSOME!!! happy birthday little boy!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY from all us girls!!!!! Dazy and Lulubelle send Brody a big BIRTHDAY KISS !!!!!!!ccasion4::love4::love4:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRODY! 
Tracy those are fabulous pics! Such a handsome grown-up boy!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRODY BOY!!!
what a lucky boy, i love all your pressies 
I just adore him, he's just so sweeeet!!! i especially love the pic with the cat hehee


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Brody, Brody, Brody.....your such a stud muffin with all of your stylin' outifts. Love the hoodie jacket. Happy birthday little guy

Lori


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hey brody a huge happy birthday from me and your cousins in ireland!!
looks ike yu will have a great day, lovin your treatsccasion7:: :ccasion6:


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Such wonderful pictures! He is so photogenic! The only good pics of Triton I get are when he's lying down! 

Happy Birthday Brody man!

I'll always remember his birthday as being 3 days after Triton! Is he 1 now?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

happy 1 yrs brody!!!  you made it you big boy! i love ur new stuff. waht is that bag full of things that look like fries though? LMAO


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody!
You are so lucky to get all those gifts!
Love the pics and the cat is gorgeous too.

Enjoy your day tomorrow. x


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy birthday brody!!! love the coat pic lol


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody little man about town!!
You look great in your new attire!!
Enjoy those snacks everyday too!


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday DEAR BROOOOODY
Happy Birthday tooooooo yooooou!!!!!!

The gang and I send Birthday wishes your way, have a wonderful special day!!!

Be glad you didn't hear me sing that in person, I can't sing very well, LOL.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Brody is a Big Boy Now!*


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

Happy happy Birthday, cutie Brody! We hope you have a wonderful day! You look so handsome. Milou and Sly send you kisses.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> happy 1 yrs brody!!!  you made it you big boy! i love ur new stuff. waht is that bag full of things that look like fries though? LMAO


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU to everyone for your lovely comments!!!

Pidge, they are 100% chicken treats from the Boulder Dog Food Company. We found them at 3 Dog Bakery in Denver when we were in Colorado last week. Brody loves them!

Here's the site: http://boulderdogfoodcompany.com/dog_treats.htm

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm! interesting i thought they were gonna be fries! haha  looks good though, the price isn't bad either


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

*We just had to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRODY again on your real birthday today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love you.......*


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

* HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY BRODY YOU SWEET BOY LOTS OF (((HUGS))) AND KISSES XXX*







[/url]


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy birthday, Brody! Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brody! You look very stunnng in that new coat. Such a sweet boy!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Brody!!

lots of love Jade and Lexie lou


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

happy birthday brody xxxx oh you got spoiled  
brody is just adorable xx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

*happy birthday brody xxx *


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

He's definitely one of the cutest dogs ever. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brody, He is such a beauty, I remember when I frist came to to the forum, Brody was the first pic I saw and i just fell in love with him. I love the last pic he has such a sweet face, He looks like he loves everything about being alive and happy.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

brody's pictures always make me smile! he looks like he has such personality


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks to me like he made out like a little
bandit for his birthday:coolwink:


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh wow...Brody looks like he made out well this birthday...Love the hoodie and the coat!!! He's such a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU to everyone who wished Brody a Happy Birthday!! I'd write a personal note to each of you but it would take too long. I sincerely appreciate every post! I read them all to hubby and he was amazed at what wonderful people we have here (and the cute dogs!) Thank you again. It means so much to me.

Brody had a wonderful birthday (so far) and we are cherishing each moment with him. 

Tracy
Brodysmom


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh happy late birthday to Brody! he looks like he was spoilt! :]


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah he is gorgeous -from other photos I hadn't realised he's quite little!!
So handsome with his ultra shiny coat!!


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Brody!! He is the most handsome little man!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

what a cute birthday boy! i especially like the pic of Brody with the big fluffy cat


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Brody!!! You're such a beautiful boy. Looking great in that hoodie. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2009)

OMG, could he be more adorable. Really.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Hope you both had a great day!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Brody. Hope you had a great day!
What a shiny coat you have!


----------

